# Follow up to ''"Aerith's Theme" For Classic FM Hall of Fame‎''



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

I would like to thank everyone for the support and voting on this.

Aerith's Theme achieved 16th in the hard-fought top 300 Classic FM Hall of Fame.

Nobuo Uematsu's Aeris Theme beat the pants off Adagio for Strings, 1812 overture, the Four Seasons and others.

http://halloffame2012.classicfm.co.uk/individual/?position=16


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Just so you are clear: 

'classic' and 'classical' are two very different genres.

That 'classic FM' -- if it is that U.K. 'classic FM' station I'm thinking of, is a very light-duty pops classical station.

That if Nobuo Uematsu's Aeris Theme is in the running at all, this is not an exclusively classical station.


----------



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

the world at large considers this type of thing to be classical, pretty much anything orchestral. if it has a violin it's classical.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

what a disgrace!

EDIT: On second thought, I wouldn't have expected much else from this station


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

chee_zee said:


> the world at large considers this type of thing to be classical, pretty much anything orchestral. if it has a violin it's classical.


And if it is played upon a grand (and black lacquered) piano, Yiruma's music must be classical, right?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

emiellucifuge said:


> what a disgrace!
> 
> EDIT: On second thought, I wouldn't have expected much else from this station


I've heard, from various quarters, it is pretty much a travesty. One could pray that the British Taxpayers are not funding this, that it is wholly commercial - at least that would explain the station's "Quality."


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

It's a nice tune, I remember it from when I played the game (Final Fantasy 7).
But why not just consider it as soundtrack music.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

well why not have 3 genres for one song. a soundtrack that has classical music in it.

i don't know why it's called classic fm but the station is dedicated to classical music.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

15. Pachelbel's Canon
16. Aerith's Theme
96. St. Matthew's Passion
104. Mass in B minor
131. German Requiem
136. Tristan und Isolde
152. Rite of Spring
153. Schubert String Quintet
176. Brahms Piano Concerto No.2
183. Prelude a l'apres midi d'un faune
246. Mozart Piano Concerto No.20

Umm yeah, great list you have there. Certainly one worthy of calling itself the ultimate chart of classical works.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

I gave up on classical radio when i discovered avant-garde radio.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm insulted that Glazunov isn't there anywhere.

:tiphat:


----------

